# Escambia River Bass?



## Brahma Bull (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm new to the Escambia River system, looked at some maps to getsome ideas on where to go. Water is still a little cool right now and we've had a couple of fronts push thru so I wasn't expecting too much. Ended up catching a few, but for those of you that fish it regularly, is it better to go farther north or the south end? The main river current wasmoving pretty fast, is it better to get off into the bayou areas or is the main river productive at all? I've always known that it's better to catch a falling tide, does this hold true in this river? Anybody catching anything over 15ft deep? I need some ideas about crappie too.

Thanks in advance


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I fish the south end mostly, there is a lot of small bass, reds, specks, flatties, etc. You can fish some of the smaller rivers off the main river,(whites, Thompson bayou, saltsman cuttoff, the X, etc) and catch some better bass. I get more bites from all species on south end, better quality bass in smaller rivers off main up north. Incoming or outgoing tide as long as it aint dead low.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes, no doubt, the Escambia River Basin is the place for large numbers of small bass. Fish the weeds around the reeds south of the Hwy. 90 bridge. Be careful though, if you keep any salt water species, you need a salt water license. Game and fish enforce the species rather than the area until you get out into the bay and south, where of course you must have salt water license. Good luck.


----------

